# Alto’s Adventure (indie snowboarding game)



## altosadventure (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey guys!

Just thought you might enjoy the trailer for our upcoming indie snowboarding game, launching on the App Store next Thursday.

I'll come back to let you know when it launches, but in the meantime, if anyone has any questions, fire away!






For anyone wondering, the song is called "Kolniður" by Jónsi.

*Price:* $1.99 (no ads or IAPs)
*Platforms:* iOS (Universal app for iPhone + iPad)
*Availability:* Thursday, February 19th, 2015
*Languages:* English, French, Italian, German, and Spanish (more to follow)

*Twitter:* http://www.twitter.com/altosadventure
*Facebook:* http://facebook.com/altosadventure
*Website:* Alto's Adventure

*Why we made this game:* Read the blog post

If anyone has any other questions I'd be glad to help answer them!

Ryan


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## ComaShell (Mar 10, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


>


_Prepare your anus_


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i thought that looked kinda cool actually, except the tail on the head kinda looks like ski poles its too sharp and long

also its a video!

no droid? fuck off!

free only pls.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Like many others, I'm not a fan of 1-post-wonder spammers, but this actually looks like a lot of work went into it. I'll probably give it a try. Considering a console version? I don't really play games on my phone...I guess I'm old.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I like the feeling it gives. Kinda chill kinda epic.


Good luck.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Looks nice. Appealing.

Not sure why the snowboarder has a tail....


----------



## altosadventure (Feb 12, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Looks nice. Appealing.
> 
> Not sure why the snowboarder has a tail....


Thanks! 

It's actually a scarf (that grows as you pick up speed ).


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

If it's anything like Ski Safari it's worth a look, I still spend hours at work on that game 2 years on.


----------



## altosadventure (Feb 12, 2015)

jtg said:


> Like many others, I'm not a fan of 1-post-wonder spammers, but this actually looks like a lot of work went into it. I'll probably give it a try. Considering a console version? I don't really play games on my phone...I guess I'm old.


Totally hear you on the 1-post-wonder-spammers. Since we ourselves are boarders, we wanted to let the community know. Didn't really know how to get the word out there, as I'm not sure snowboarders are always following the tech/game blogs where we've been covered. Thanks for not hating on us though 

Regarding consoles – we'd love to, but nothing to announce at the moment. We'll see how the launch on iOS goes


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Nice. This is mind of like Ski Safari, but with way better graphics and no skiing, yetis or penguins. Go droid!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Never played ski safari but it's similar to the Travis Rice art of flight game.


----------



## altosadventure (Feb 12, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> Never played ski safari but it's similar to the Travis Rice art of flight game.


Haha never seen that before! We're huge fans of the movie though...saw the premiere here in Toronto when it came out. Can't wait for the next Redbull/Brain Farm movie!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

altosadventure said:


> Can't wait for the next Redbull/Brain Farm movie!


Hell yeah, me too!


----------



## altosadventure (Feb 12, 2015)

Mystery2many said:


> Hell yeah, me too!


Any news on when it's coming out/what it's called? I remember seeing something a while back saying they were going to announce it in October, but nothing ever came out...


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

altosadventure said:


> Any news on when it's coming out/what it's called? I remember seeing something a while back saying they were going to announce it in October, but nothing ever came out...


I haven't seen anything about a release date yet. Just random things about him filming for it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

in case you didn't read the part about fuck IOS

:finger1:


----------



## altosadventure (Feb 12, 2015)

snowklinger said:


> in case you didn't read the part about fuck IOS
> 
> :finger1:


Lol I hear you. 

Just to give you our perspective – it's a lot easier to make something for iOS (because of the more closed environment, less device/screen sizes, and most people are running the latest OS, etc.). 

iOS users (on average) spend a lot more money on apps too. Developers often make 80% of their revenue from iOS, and only 15% from Android (5% from places like Amazon/Windows). This is for paid (premium) apps, that don't have ads or in-app purchases. I know things like Clash of Clans/Candy Crush kill it on Android, but we're not making that kind of game.

Alto's Adventure has taken over 2 years to build (and a lot of money), so we have to look at it from a business perspective too.

In any case, we'd love to get Alto on Android so more people can play it, but we have to see how it goes on iOS first.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Is a port even reasonable, given how different ObjC and Java are? Wouldn't you basically have to rewrite the thing?


----------



## altosadventure (Feb 12, 2015)

jtg said:


> Is a port even reasonable, given how different ObjC and Java are? Wouldn't you basically have to rewrite the thing?


It's built in Unity (Unity - Game Engine), so it's not actually _that_ hard, but it still requires a bunch of work to optimize, tweak, and then support Google Play and their APIs (over Apple's iCloud/Game Center for example).


----------



## altosadventure (Feb 12, 2015)

Just a quick update everyone, the game just launched on the App Store:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/altos-adventure/id950812012?ls=1&mt=8


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm on it ;-) And I mean it..


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Downloaded it. Fun game. That triple backflip challenge was a pain in the ass...finally got it though.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow!

In the four years I've been a member,..? This has got to be the first spam post to get any serious attention! It must be a pretty decent game to have short circuited the usual interwebz, anal raping that happens here with every other one purpose poster! :dunno: 

I don't "game" so the app is really of no interest to me. I just thought I'd comment on this odd occurrence! (…it's like spotting a unicorn on your front lawn!) :laugh:

OP,.. Good luck with your game! (...You and your rectum got _seriously_ lucky dude!)  :lol:


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

He posted it in the games section, so it was relevant. Not like the asshats that spam their barely relevant crap in every section to get attention. Plus, you can tell they put time into making it, rather than creating some logo and slapping it on a tshirt and pretending your some lifestyle brand made for snowboarders by snowboarders. It's fun in an angry birds or temple run kind of way. Kudos to the team that put it together.


----------



## altosadventure (Feb 12, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> Wow!
> 
> In the four years I've been a member,..? This has got to be the first spam post to get any serious attention! It must be a pretty decent game to have short circuited the usual interwebz, anal raping that happens here with every other one purpose poster! :dunno:
> 
> ...


Haha thanks. I know it _is_ kind of spam, but we really wanted to hear what snowboarders (since we are ourselves) thought of the game, and couldn't really come up with too many other ways to reach you guys.

We're all over the mainstream tech/gaming press, but wanted to get the word out to true snowboarders.

In any case, thanks for being nice guys


----------



## altosadventure (Feb 12, 2015)

DevilWithin said:


> He posted it in the games section, so it was relevant. Not like the asshats that spam their barely relevant crap in every section to get attention. Plus, you can tell they put time into making it, rather than creating some logo and slapping it on a tshirt and pretending your some lifestyle brand made for snowboarders by snowboarders. It's fun in an angry birds or temple run kind of way. Kudos to the team that put it together.


Thanks man! Much <3


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Congrats a creating a fun game! Hopefully you stick around and contribute to the forum as a snowboarder now that you're here.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

DevilWithin said:


> *He posted it in the games section, so it was relevant.* Not like the asshats that spam their barely relevant crap in every section to get attention.


Holy shit!!!! I wasn't even aware we had a gaming sub forum, let alone noticed that this had been posted there!  
(I really _don't_ do any gaming!) I'm still a Pin-Ball kinda guy I guess! :shrug:

My sincere apologies fella's! Here I thought cha'All waz gettin' soft!!!


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

Congrats on making apples landing page for new and noteworthy games. That comes with like 10k downloads a day usually right? I know the #1 recommended app usually hit like 100k downloads a day for the following week.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

im android user fuck IOS, but game looks good and like graphics design. Song is awesome btw.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

cookiedog said:


> im android user fuck IOS, but game looks good and like graphics design. Song is awesome btw.


So iPhone I only eh? Lame.


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> So iPhone I only eh? Lame.



It's simple business. If a game costs 150k per platform to develop, and iOS total user base spends 4x as much on apps than androids user base, of course businesses will roll out iOS first until they get more funding.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

this damn game... lol! Simple and addicting.


----------



## altosadventure (Feb 12, 2015)

augie said:


> It's simple business. If a game costs 150k per platform to develop, and iOS total user base spends 4x as much on apps than androids user base, of course businesses will roll out iOS first until they get more funding.


Exactly this!


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

See I'm glad that we are not just bunch of haters. We just hate dumb ideas from trolls  I downloaded the game on my GF's iphone. I really liked it.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I like this game. It actually looks simplistic yet very beautiful.


----------



## altosadventure (Feb 12, 2015)

Alto's Adventure is coming to Android and Kindle Fire soon!

http://blog.builtbysnowman.com/post/128118071892/android


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Stoked it's coming out for Android, I have been playing since it first came out because some of us snowboarders are tech-nerds too. But since I switched my phone to a HTC I almost always play it when I open my iPad, which is like once every 3 or 4 months...I can never get enough fucking llamas before I die tho.

Should have made them alpacas, they are better than llamas in every way lol.


----------



## altosadventure (Feb 12, 2015)

Just a quick note to let you guys know Alto's Adventure is on sale for the holidays:

Alto?s Adventure holiday sale ? 66% off for...










...and Android is coming sooooooon!


----------



## BigVig90 (Jan 1, 2016)

altosadventure said:


> Just a quick note to let you guys know Alto's Adventure is on sale for the holidays:
> 
> Alto?s Adventure holiday sale ? 66% off for...
> 
> ...


when?! waiting! Need some time killer for the office lol


----------



## altosadventure (Feb 12, 2015)

BigVig90 said:


> when?! waiting! Need some time killer for the office lol


Alto’s Adventure is finally launching on Android and Kindle devices next week!

The biggest news is that the game will be a *free download*.

We’ve written a short blog post about why we’re going free here: Alto?s Adventure is launching on Android on...

And we’ve created a new trailer to celebrate the launch:


----------



## altosadventure (Feb 12, 2015)

Alto’s Adventure is now available for Android and Kindle devices!

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.noodlecake.altosadventure


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

altosadventure said:


> Alto’s Adventure is now available for Android and Kindle devices!
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.noodlecake.altosadventure


sweet........!


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Tatanka Head said:


> Nice. This is kind of like Ski Safari, but with way better graphics and no skiing, yetis or penguins. Go droid!


Dude, you can't tell me that you didn't but any of the ideas from Ski Safari. Exactly the same concept. Your graphics are cleaner, but the original is way more fun. Forget the videos. I get it that you need to be paid, but watching those vids to continue is a big thumbs down. And the watchman vs the avalanche chasing the guy, come on.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

altosadventure said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Just thought you might enjoy the trailer for our upcoming indie snowboarding game, launching on the App Store next Thursday.
> 
> ...



Please tell me your making an Apple TV version?


----------



## altosadventure (Feb 12, 2015)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Please tell me your making an Apple TV version?


It's already out for Apple TV


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

altosadventure said:


> It's already out for Apple TV


Cool buying tonight


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Loving this game and being able to jump from my phone to apple tv, any chance of adding a google cardboard\VR mode in the near future?


----------

